# Reluctant tit exposed



## Fangman (Feb 13, 2010)

You down there - was that a shutter I heard?




Yes - I bet it was that old peeper with a pipe




I can't have him taking my photo without my feathers groomed - If I cant  be recognised . .




It is so embarrassing to have one's picture flashed round the world




It makes one hide one's face in shame




Has he gone - with any luck he has messed up the focus again.


----------



## Fangman (Feb 13, 2010)

Wider view of the reluctant long tailed tits . . . Dr Doolittle translated their conversation!


----------



## Dmitri (Feb 13, 2010)

Great captures as always, Fang. But your title is so misleading


----------

